# Tripod DBS setup



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Just curious,

Does anyone here currently/have you in the past used a tripod to set up your satellite dish?

Presently, at my apartment, it's attached via drilled holes to the facade of the storage closet on my screened-in balcony (the landlords said "No problem!" about the drilling!), and it's fine there...

But there's a remote chance I'll be moving before year's end, and am looking for a "review" on the tripod setup.

Specifically, the one I'm looking at now is from Radio Schmuck. It retails around $24.99, and the "oh-so helpful" associate @ Radio Schmuck said the additional pipe would cost about $7, which they also have.

I am *not* a fan of the " bucket, concrete & a pole" setup for reasons I won't get into here. Just an aside, as I'm sure someone will suggest that. It's not an option for me. 

Anyway, anyone here use one? I've also seen a "basin" filled with water that can mount a DBS dish...

Anyone?

--BearsFan


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

I use the regular mount screwed to a 2 ft length of pressure treated 2 x 10. I weight this down with cinder blocks or old free weights. No pretty but it works, and I had the stuff at home rather than buying the tripod.

But the tripod looks like decent product.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2002)

The biggest problem with tripods is stability, they must be anchored some how to keep them from being bumped or blown over.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Hey, what's wrong with the "bucket o'concrete" ?

Fill the bucket half way, let pole set up, cover concrete with potting soil and plant flowers or vines or whatever. Screen the bucket with some sort of small fence and your done.

Attractive and stable and cheaper than a tripod.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I use one of the Radio Shack tripods for my dish pointed at 61.5. I use bricks to anchor the legs. The dish has stood up to some very high winds with no problems at all. Here's a pic.

http://www.dbstalk.com/images/chrisinstall/install3.JPG

For the extra pipe, a small length of plastic PVC is fine and can be found pretty cheap at any hardware store.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Can you make your own tripod? If so what materials are needed and how do you do so? Is there any info and diagrams on the net to do this?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *Can you make your own tripod? If so what materials are needed and how do you do so? Is there any info and diagrams on the net to do this? *


Why would you want to do that since the Radio Shack tripod is only about $25? It might cost you that much just for materials.


----------



## John Hodgson (Mar 28, 2002)

This is what I take camping - works just fine. Comes with a small compass and bubble level which are mounted in the base where the legs attach. Folds up for easy storage - legs and pipe are removable.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

After getting flack from my apt manager about my dish being lag-bolted to a post on my balcony, I got a heavy-duty 'Ultimate' brand a/v tripod stand to remount the antenna. Two of the legs are wedged against the balcony rail, and a weight-bag hangs on the tripod braces for stability. The rig has been in place for over two years with no movement at all. 

The tripod is adjustable and the center post can post can be raised to a 9' height if the trees below the look angle decide to have an untimely growth spurt.

Admittedly, a professional a/v stand would be an expensive solution for most, but fortunately I was able to procure the stand at a significant savings through my work.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.ktidish.com/DBS Accessories/Dishman Patio Kit.htm


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

True, that is a GREAT deal and I think I should buy one there, but sometimes right when you hear about such a great deal, they run out of them, or they are no longer on sale, that is what usually happens to me. Is this a sale price or an everday price?


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

CHRIS....

Holy cal man have you not cleaned that install up yet???

LOL LOL LOL :blush: :lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pro-Com _
> *CHRIS....
> 
> Holy cal man have you not cleaned that install up yet???
> ...


:lol: No not yet. Just lazy. Since it works I will probably leave it alone until I can't stand looking at it anymore.


----------



## Lightnin1 (Apr 23, 2002)

One thing I do for customers when they need them is build a "non-penetrating roof mount" instead of using a tri-pod. I can build on for about the same cost as a tri-pod, but it takes up alot less room, easy to ballast with a couple bags of sand, and makes , of course, no holes anywhere. I use them alot on apartment buildings that have balcony's.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DishDepot also has a tripod for sale with free shipping.

http://www.dishdepot.com/Cart/description.php?II=492409&UID=20020918065827137.242.1.30


----------

